# ? on registration of Nigerian Dwarf Doe



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

Hello - I've been researching goats for a couple of years now with the anxious anticipation of adding my first goats to our ranch hopefully this spring. I'm going to get Nigerian Dwarfs (I may possibly want to milk in the future but want small goats) and am going to start with a whether and a Registered Doeling. I do not want to show but will probably want to breed her in the future.

I just came across a question that I haven't found the answer to yet. This man that I'm thinking of buying from has a good farm, quality goats, etc. He uses my same vet so that's good. He shows some of his goats and sells to 4H children at a discount price to help out the children. He has an eight week old doeling that isn't registered because her mama isn't registered but can be. He just didn't get around to doing the paperwork on her. The buck of this doeling kid is registered and has been Champion the last two years running at the county fair - so pretty good buck.

He tells me that I can still register the baby/kid because the mama is registerable (is that a word?) - she just isn't. Is that true? I know nothing about registering goats so what do I need to know before I buy these goats?


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

From my understanding. She cannot be registered unless her mother is. So until he registers her mother. So I'd either buy another doeling or wait till he registers her mum.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Dito what Sara said. 

Is she AGS registered or NDGA? If AGS you can e-mail them and ask and they usually get back to you pretty quick and that way you can tell him that the registry said this or that and it isn't just one person's word against the other.

But that is just if it is worth it enough to you. If not just move on and wait for another less complicating kid is born


----------

